# Tchaikovsky Why



## newflute

Seriously speaking all of the musicians that I love where emotionally disturbed.
Why was Tcaicovsky disturb? if anyone knows. Please tell me.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Tchaikovsky and his Brother were Homosexuals. IN his time this was definitley not an accepted part of society and for this reason he was forced to hide it from everyone, including himself. he must have experienced many conflicting feelings and been confused as to who he really was.

To put it roughly and objectively.


----------



## ConcertVienna

I once read a biography of Tchaikovsky. He was homosexual, and very sensitive. In his times it was a scandal, so he had to keep it secret. He even got married, but the marriage was a complete disaster, if i remember right he left his wife very soon after the wedding and they lived separated for the rest of their lives. 
He presumably killed himself, because he was threatened he would be exposed as a homosexual.


----------



## Artemis

ConcertVienna said:


> I once read a biography of Tchaikovsky. He was homosexual, and very sensitive. In his times it was a scandal, so he had to keep it secret. He even got married, but the marriage was a complete disaster, if i remember right he left his wife very soon after the wedding and they lived separated for the rest of their lives.
> He presumably killed himself, because he was threatened he would be exposed as a homosexual.


I would have thought that Tchaikovsky's alleged homosexuality (and his failed marriage) is as common knowledge as Beethoven's deafness.

The situation regarding Tchaikovsky's death is far more complicated than your very simple account would suggest. Information on the various theories can be read here. As will seen, no-one really knows the exact cause of death.


----------



## Polednice

With artists like Tchaikovsky, one can easily pinpoint tragic events that pervade the person's life, such as his own difficulty managing in a society hostile towards homosexuality. However, I think it's better to view how many artists' minds function; that is, you will find that a great number suffered from clinical depression (it's not difficult to apply a retrospective diagnosis when we know so much about a person's life). This mental condition, still stigmatised today and no doubt worse in the 19th century - let alone the inability of doctors to treat the condition with drugs or therapy - leads dramatically into a life of "emotional disturbance" (perhaps 'emotional instability' would be a better phrase).

It might be worth considering the effects that depression has on people, and also considering composition as a means for a creative mind to deal in some way with that emotional trauma. Also, while not all depressed individuals are creative, and not all creative geniuses were depressed, there have been some interesting studies done suggesting a connection between the two.


----------



## nimmysnv

Because of his Homosexual feature,he was very emotional and sensitive.

He even got married, but the marriage was a complete disaster,and his wife left him soon..

Thanks.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

vijendrasnv said:


> Because of his Homosexual feature,he was very emotional and sensitive.
> 
> He even got married, but the marriage was a complete disaster,and his wife left him soon..
> 
> Thanks.


I think actually he left his wife, who by some accounts was something of a nymphomaniac - which really didn't help matters. She ended up in an asylum.


----------

